# Exotic Pet Awareness Day 2011



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

This years Exotics Day is on Sunday 17th July, 10.30am till 4.30pm.
Same venue, The Ark Animal Sanctuary, Evesham, Worcestershire.
http://www.thearkanimalsanctuary.co.uk/

This years event has more stalls booked (assuming they all turn up of course!!) and there will be representation for:

_Skunks_
_The British Raccoon Society_
_Gophers_
_Ferret Rescue_
_Belgian Hares_
_Skinny & Baldwin Pigs_
_African Pygmy Hedgehogs_
_British Tarantula Society_
_The Living Rainforest_
_The Flashman Foxes_
_Debonaire Exotic Animal Encounters accompanied by Heathers Exotic Rodents_
_Parrotlinks Parrots_
_Tiger Awareness_

To name but a few.......



All this as well as the many animals living at the sanctuary to meet & greet :2thumb: Plus there will be a bouncy castle, raffle, on site refreshments & of course all the amenities of the adjoining mini shopping village Evesham Country Park, Home Page 
and Evesham Vale Light Railway Evesham Vale Light Railway - Home

There are plenty of picnic areas for those who enjoy alfresco dining, but alternative eateries are on site & there is also a pub that does 2 for £11 at the entrance to the Country Park. There is also a hotel at the entrance to the shopping village if you fancied a whole weekend away :no1:

The day is a fun but educational day for all who attend, but also will help raise much needed funds for the sanctuary. Entrance prices are on the Sanctuaries website.


If anyone wants a flyer to print off that gives £2 discount against a family entrance ticket, please PM your e-mail address. Alternatively if anyone would like to print a poster off & put them up in your local area, it would be much appreciated.

Feel free to bring your own exotic pets along so they can have an away play day - make sure they are up to date with inoculations etc if they need them.

One final thing, dogs are allowed in the sanctuary on a lead but please remember there will be lots of other animals not in enclosures & to keep them under control.

If any further info is required please feel free to ask either on this thread or in a PM to myself.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Forgot to state the £2 discount on family entrance price (which is 2 kids 2 adults) only applies for this event!

Also if anyone fancies joining in the event by hosting their own stall, we still have space - sugar gliders are not represented yet, nor are amphibians & reptiles or even rats (fancy right through to giant pouchies).

If anyone has particularly tame parrots that love attention & you would like to join the Parrotlinks parrot display, please drop me a PM for further info :2thumb:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

1 week to go!!

Still have space for extra stalls if anyone wants to join us for the day?
No cost for stalls & electricity can be supplied if needed but is limited.

Can I also remind people this is *NOT a sales day*, so no animals available at the event but there should be dry goods being sold on a few stalls.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Due to various reasons can people wanting to meet & hand over animals they are selling/buying NOT do so in the grounds of Evesham Country Park & most definitely not within the Ark Animal Sanctuary.

There are plenty of lay bys close to the Country Park & also a Hotel/Petrol Station at the entrance.........please use these.

Also if collecting in the morning don't leave the animals unattended in a closed vehicle all day - we don't want a "police dog" scenario on our hands :gasp:

If anyone is caught doing so they will politely be asked to vacate the Sanctuary/Country Park.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Last year people were walking round not knowing who other forum members were = so this year if anyone wants, they can get a sticky label & write their names & user names on, so if they bump into others they will have a clue as to who they are chatting too :whistling2:

These will be available from the Show Organisers Tent (look for a very red gazebo by the piggies & KBN Reptiles) :2thumb:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Dont forget your umbrellas (not the bird type lol) as it forecasts showers in the Evehsam area.


----------

